# Forum Argomenti di discussione Contabilità, bilancio e operazioni straordinarie  versamento IVA trimestrale

## CRIS15

Salve! Più cerco informazioni esaustive, più trovo risposte discordanti! Siete la mia ultima spiaggia, per chiarire questo dubbio. 
Regime semplificato di ditta individuale (presentazione UNICO 2008), non ho versato l'acconto IVA il 27/12 perché i 3 trim. precedenti ero sempre a credito, l'aggiunta dell'1% di interessi sull'IVA a debito 4° trim., il 16/03 è da fare o no?????   :Confused:  
Ho trovato su un sito un memorandum fiscale dove fanno esattamente la distinzione tra 4° trim. e dichiarazione annuale, codice di versamento per entrambi 6099, scadenza versamento per entrambi 16 marzo, aggiunta dell'1% di interessi nel 1° caso (4° trim) *sì*, nel 2° (dich. ann.) *no*.
Innanzitutto è giusto? Se si, io a quale dei due casi devo fare riferimento?  :Embarrassment: 
Aiutatemi!!! Grazie.

----------


## danilo sciuto

L'1% va aggiunto anche sull'Iva relativa all'ultimo trimestre. 
ciao   

> Salve! Più cerco informazioni esaustive, più trovo risposte discordanti! Siete la mia ultima spiaggia, per chiarire questo dubbio. 
> Regime semplificato di ditta individuale (presentazione UNICO 2008), non ho versato l'acconto IVA il 27/12 perché i 3 trim. precedenti ero sempre a credito, l'aggiunta dell'1% di interessi sull'IVA a debito 4° trim., il 16/03 è da fare o no?????   
> Ho trovato su un sito un memorandum fiscale dove fanno esattamente la distinzione tra 4° trim. e dichiarazione annuale, codice di versamento per entrambi 6099, scadenza versamento per entrambi 16 marzo, aggiunta dell'1% di interessi nel 1° caso (4° trim) *sì*, nel 2° (dich. ann.) *no*.
> Innanzitutto è giusto? Se si, io a quale dei due casi devo fare riferimento? 
> Aiutatemi!!! Grazie.

----------


## StefanoPadova

Ciao!!
se la ditta individuale nn è a regime agevolato si applica l'1% sull'iva a debito!!! come risultante vh12 se ci fosse stato acconto allora avresti dovuto scomputarlo per calcolare l'1% 
ciao :Big Grin:

----------


## mariatucci

> Salve! Più cerco informazioni esaustive, più trovo risposte discordanti! Siete la mia ultima spiaggia, per chiarire questo dubbio. 
> Regime semplificato di ditta individuale (presentazione UNICO 2008), non ho versato l'acconto IVA il 27/12 perché i 3 trim. precedenti ero sempre a credito, l'aggiunta dell'1% di interessi sull'IVA a debito 4° trim., il 16/03 è da fare o no?????   
> Ho trovato su un sito un memorandum fiscale dove fanno esattamente la distinzione tra 4° trim. e dichiarazione annuale, codice di versamento per entrambi 6099, scadenza versamento per entrambi 16 marzo, aggiunta dell'1% di interessi nel 1° caso (4° trim) *sì*, nel 2° (dich. ann.) *no*.
> Innanzitutto è giusto? Se si, io a quale dei due casi devo fare riferimento? 
> Aiutatemi!!! Grazie.

  Potrebbe essere ke la distinzione da lei trovata faccia riferimento ai trimestrali "normali"...ossia qlli ke versano entro il 16/03 applicando la maggiorazione dell'1% e trimestrali "per obbligo" (gli autotrasportatori per es.) per i qli nn si applica la maggiorazione dell'1%. L'unica perplessità è ke qsti ultimi...versano l'iva annuale entro il 16/02 e nn entro il 16/03  :Confused:  L'altra ipotesi di nn applicazione della maggiorazione dell'1%, ke mi viene in mente, è rappresentata dai c.d. forfettini (art.13).Qsti ultimi nn hanno versamenti periodici iva, versano tutto in annuale con il codice tributo 6099 e nn applicano la maggiorazione del 1%.
Saluti
M.

----------


## Patty76

> Potrebbe essere ke la distinzione da lei trovata faccia riferimento ai trimestrali "normali"...ossia qlli ke versano entro il 16/03 applicando la maggiorazione dell'1% e trimestrali "per obbligo" (gli autotrasportatori per es.) per i qli nn si applica la maggiorazione dell'1%. L'unica perplessità è ke qsti ultimi...versano l'iva annuale entro il 16/02 e nn entro il 16/03  L'altra ipotesi di nn applicazione della maggiorazione dell'1%, ke mi viene in mente, è rappresentata dai c.d. forfettini (art.13).Qsti ultimi nn hanno versamenti periodici iva, versano tutto in annuale con il codice tributo 6099 e nn applicano la maggiorazione del 1%.
> Saluti
> M.

  Opto anche io per la seconda ipotesi (quella dei c.d. forfettini art.13) anche perchè i trimestrali speciali, oltre a versare l'iva del quarto trimestre il 16/02 invece del 16/03, la versano con codice tributo 6034 invece del 6099.

----------


## CRIS15

> L'1% va aggiunto anche sull'Iva relativa all'ultimo trimestre. 
> ciao

  Quindi mi sembra di capire che per te si aggiunge l'1% sempre in ogni caso, indistintamente dal regime di contabilità e indifferentemente se si tratti di IV trimestre e dichiarazione annuale?
Grazie, ciao!

----------


## CRIS15

> Ciao!!
> se la ditta individuale nn è a regime agevolato si applica l'1% sull'iva a debito!!! come risultante vh12 se ci fosse stato acconto allora avresti dovuto scomputarlo per calcolare l'1% 
> ciao

  Siccome trattasi di contabilità semplificata, allora secondo te non si applica l'1% in nessuno dei due casi (né IV trimestre, né dichiarazione annuale)!
Mi stanno crescendo i dubbi!!!!
Comunque, grazie!

----------


## danilo sciuto

> Quindi mi sembra di capire che per te si aggiunge l'1% sempre in ogni caso, indistintamente dal regime di contabilità e indifferentemente se si tratti di IV trimestre e dichiarazione annuale?
> Grazie, ciao!

  Per i contribuenti trimestrali (che non siano "speciali", come ad ese. i distributori di carburante), l' 1% si applica sempre. Il debito da IV trimestre e quello annuale coincidono (tranne nell'ipotesi di contribuenti soggetti a pro rata iva). 
ciao

----------


## CRIS15

> Potrebbe essere ke la distinzione da lei trovata faccia riferimento ai trimestrali "normali"...ossia qlli ke versano entro il 16/03 applicando la maggiorazione dell'1% e trimestrali "per obbligo" (gli autotrasportatori per es.) per i qli nn si applica la maggiorazione dell'1%. L'unica perplessità è ke qsti ultimi...versano l'iva annuale entro il 16/02 e nn entro il 16/03  L'altra ipotesi di nn applicazione della maggiorazione dell'1%, ke mi viene in mente, è rappresentata dai c.d. forfettini (art.13).Qsti ultimi nn hanno versamenti periodici iva, versano tutto in annuale con il codice tributo 6099 e nn applicano la maggiorazione del 1%.
> Saluti
> M.

  Per chiarezza allego quello che ho trovato, così vedi che tipo di documento è! e di conseguenza capisci se è una fandonia oppure......
Grazie!

----------


## mariatucci

> Per chiarezza allego quello che ho trovato, cos&#236; vedi che tipo di documento &#232;! e di conseguenza capisci se &#232; una fandonia oppure......
> Grazie!

  Purtroppo nn riesco ad aprire il file...cmq nn volevo, nel modo + assoluto, asserire ke qto da lei scritto fossero fandonie. Le kiedo scusa se da qll ke ho scritto si &#232; capito ci&#242;  :Embarrassment:

----------


## CRIS15

> Purtroppo nn riesco ad aprire il file...cmq nn volevo, nel modo + assoluto, asserire ke qto da lei scritto fossero fandonie. Le kiedo scusa se da qll ke ho scritto si è capito ciò

  Sono io che devo scusarmi con lei: mi dispiace aver lasciato intendere di averla presa male, è che spesso, quello che si trova su Internet non sempre è frutto di conoscenze vere e proprie da parte di chi scrive. Le fandonie (o meno, non so, da appurare) alle quali mi riferivo erano quelle allegate e zippate.
Comunque grazie per tutte le Vs delucidazioni, mi siete stati di aiuto!
A presto!  :Smile:

----------


## CRIS15

> Per i contribuenti trimestrali (che non siano "speciali", come ad ese. i distributori di carburante), l' 1% si applica sempre. Il debito da IV trimestre e quello annuale coincidono (tranne nell'ipotesi di contribuenti soggetti a pro rata iva). 
> ciao

  Grazie innanzitutto per la spiegazione esauriente! Ora vorrei sapere in contabilità come devo registrare questo interesse dell'1%?
Ho letto da qualche parte che devo annotare questo importo sul registro vendite, ma non so come fare, mi potreste aiutare in merito?
Grazie, ancora!  :Stick Out Tongue:

----------


## danilo sciuto

> Ora vorrei sapere in contabilità come devo registrare questo interesse dell'1%?

  Interessi passivi v/erario a Erario c/iva.    

> Ho letto da qualche parte che devo annotare questo importo sul registro vendite, ma non so come fare, mi potreste aiutare in merito?

  Nella liquidazione Iva, occorre che si annoti:
Iva vendite
Iva acquisti
Differenza
Maggiorazione 1%
Iva da versare 
ciao

----------


## mariatucci

[QUOTE=danilo sciuto;30838]Interessi passivi v/erario a Erario c/iva.  
Io, in contabilità ordinaria farei la seguente scrittura. Supponiamo ke il debito (iva a debito - iva a credito) sia pari a . 100. Con la maggiorazione dell'1%...avrò un debito, da corrispondere a mezzo F24, di . 101
In contabilità: 
Diversi                        a                  Banca c/c (A)                     101
Erario c/iva (D)                                                        100
Interessi passivi v/Erario (D. C.E)                                              1 
Ricordo ke per espressa previsione normativa la maggiorazione dell'1% costituisce un costo indeducibile. 
Saluti 
M.

----------


## annade

[QUOTE=mariatucci;30872]  

> Interessi passivi v/erario a Erario c/iva.  
> Io, in contabilità ordinaria farei la seguente scrittura. Supponiamo ke il debito (iva a debito - iva a credito) sia pari a . 100. Con la maggiorazione dell'1%...avrò un debito, da corrispondere a mezzo F24, di . 101
> In contabilità: 
> Diversi                        a                  Banca c/c (A)                     101
> Erario c/iva (D)                                                        100
> Interessi passivi v/Erario (D. C.E)                                              1 
> Ricordo ke per espressa previsione normativa la maggiorazione dell'1% costituisce un costo indeducibile. 
> Saluti 
> M.

  Quoto gli interessi passivi v/erario sono indeducibili.
Ciao

----------

